# how did you choose EOs doses?



## FreeRabbit (Aug 12, 2011)

I saw this site, but somehow it does not add up (for instance this looks like wayy too much patchuli PGOs) does anyone use it or tried it before?

http://www.thesage.com/calcs/fragcalc.html


----------



## PrairieCraft (Aug 12, 2011)

That's a pretty nifty calculator.  I haven't played with it before.  If MMS's website weren't so clunky I would order from them but haven't gotten around to it yet.

I don't use EOs much because I've found that the scent doesn't stick, mine or anyone else's.  If it were just me it would be my fault but I've ordered EO scented soaps from a few other places and after a few months there is no smell.  Even if it started out strong.  

Anyway, what I'm trying to get around to saying is that, to me, the max usage rate of .48oz ppo doesn't seem like way too much.  I'm sure you could get away with much less if it were part of a blend. I used it as part of a blend with some pine and it faded like all the rest.

Maybe someone with more EO experience will chime in.


----------



## FreeRabbit (Aug 13, 2011)

the site says that the scent will fade and re- apear in the shower, is that what happened to you? also all the people here are interested in "natural soaps" with EOs so that is what I am going for here, no chemical blends... so I will check the soaps with these concentrations or slight difference but on that amount principle and I will let you guys know if that works or not


----------



## PrairieCraft (Aug 13, 2011)

Unfortunately, the scent didn't come back in the shower.  I was really surprised at how much they faded.  The peppermint soap I made with 1oz ppo, was the most disappointing.  It smelled so strong at first that I had to kick it outside, overwhelming and nauseating.  A few months later, no scent.  

May Chang EO, however, is great and some of my soap that's over a year old still has scent, not strong, but there.

There are probably more EOs that will stick but after so much wasted money on the least expensive EOs, I quit using them.  There was no way I could see putting some really expensive scent into soap only to have it fade.  The extreme fading also convinced me that there is likely no way any of the supposed benefits of the EOs would survive the soap making process.  So, I came to the conclusion that if you're not going to get the good stuff out of the EO and it isn't going to retain the scent, what's the point.  

Sorry, to be so wordy, giving up on EOs in soap when that was one of the reasons I wanted to make soap in the first place was a sad day for me.


----------



## FreeRabbit (Aug 14, 2011)

I just went and tested an HP soap I made with pepermint and other EOs not so long ago but using a "more oil then I would ever imagin" system... it did stay on my skin, it it not strong it is more of a delicate smell but it is still present, we'll wait a few more monthes and try again

maybe because of high EO costs people use less and thats what makes the smell dissapear?


----------



## carebear (Aug 14, 2011)

Many disappear - or at least to the point where you wouldn't know it was there if you didn't know what was in the soap and were hoping to find it...

sensitivity to oxidation, heat, high pH environment... these are not dose related.

a few stick - patchouli for example, but IME most don't.


----------



## Lindy (Aug 15, 2011)

Free Rabbit you need to remember that essential oils are volatile oils which need to kept in dark, airless bottles to keep from fading into nothing.  In a soap there is no such protection and they are going to dissipate.  The other thing to keep in mind that EO's were not developed for fragrancing soaps.  They were developed for use in the fragrance industry (they are but a small part of the perfume) as well as for their medicinal properties.

Fragrance oils were developed for use in soap and other body products which is why they are so popular...  just some food for thought for you.


----------



## cp chick (Aug 18, 2011)

The bar I'm currently using in my shower was made in early April.  The scent had faded some, but is stronger now that it's in the shower.  It's a blend of Melissa, Lavender and Grapefruit.


----------



## serfmunke (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey Rabbit

I go to this site. So far I am simply gathering recipes that suit my current stock pile. 

http://www.rainbowmeadow.com/infocenter ... select.php

So far I have found tea tree, lavender 40/42, and lemon/clary sage have all stuck it out in my soap for at least 4 months. I don't scent my soaps all the time. I actually got the oils to scent lotions and hope the scents stick around better, longer. I have yet to make the lotion, need a few more ingredients that I thought I could just pop into my local coop and pick up. Nope, gotta special order or order online, again.

Check that site out, from what I have experienced it is cool but haven't made a soap from the calc yet.


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Oct 31, 2011)

serfmunke- I would love the percentage of your blend if you will share.  I made a lavender/clary sage blend that I just loved.  Yours sounds great!

Okay, I put peppermint EO into the MMS calculator and on the high end, .48, it sounded right to me.  With EOs I judge by what I have learned on how they stick and scent from there, using the .5-1oz system.  But I do know that patchouli is strong, I would never use much, maybe .15.  I do hate it though, so I wouldn't use it, lol.  I am lucky to have a friend that has a lot more experience that me, she has given me so much info on using EOs and I hit her up with questions on things I dont know.


----------



## serfmunke (Nov 1, 2011)

I bought the EO blend from my friend and am about to create my own with the aforementioned EO calculator. I think it is a 1:1 ratio. I just got 5 fold lemon which is supposed to be stronger so we shall see how well this one holds. I must say though, that the lemon is lighter than the sage but the soap still smells gorgeous!


----------



## serfmunke (Nov 5, 2011)

I just made a soap using the Elfin Blend from the calculator I spoke of above and the scent is gorgeous! Lavender, 5 fold lemon, and clary sage, soooooo nice! I added some cornmeal to help anchor so I will see how that affects the soap as I have never added it before.


----------



## serfmunke (Nov 5, 2011)

I just realized after this post it was cornstarch I supposed to add not cornmeal. Well, I guess I shall see what happens. So far the soap looks great. It was a medium grind so at least it will have some exfoliating qualities


----------



## judymoody (Nov 6, 2011)

FreeRabbit said:
			
		

> I saw this site, but somehow it does not add up (for instance this looks like wayy too much patchuli PGOs) does anyone use it or tried it before?
> 
> http://www.thesage.com/calcs/fragcalc.html



I had forgotten about that calculator, thanks for reminding me about it.

I was curious, so I plugged in patchouli EO, and it recommended between 1-2% WRT oil weight.  That doesn't seem unduly high at all.  On the upper end it's only .35 oz PPO.


----------



## Mouse (Dec 1, 2011)

I did a 5x Orange and Petitgrain a few months back that still smells quite strong. The lavender and oatmeal soap I made faded after a few months; that was disappointing. I really want to buy a larger array of EO's and play with scent formulations, experiment with the base notes. I picked up some soap LAST FEBRUARY that was made with EO's at a fair, and have just got around to using the last couple bars, which smell amaaazing! I want to know what she used; there's a similiar base note in all of them that I can't identify, maybe a balsam? What ever she does, she's a master! It is possible to make long-lasting EO-scented soaps, I just haven't figured out the secret yet....


----------



## Mrs Capa (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm currently putting 3% in my first batches... I must say the smell is there but very very subtle. I'm going to turn them up to around 5% I have been wrapping my slices after they have cured for under a week to keep the oils fresh. I find the base note EO's struggle while the top note EO's shine through and stay longer.


----------



## Lindy (Aug 22, 2012)

Something you really, really have to remember is that with Essential Oils, even if the scent is gone the oil is still present and it has therapeutic properties.  This is the reason that it is recommended that you never go over 3% as that is the starting to be therapeutic for the average adult.

I anchor mine with clay and for the most part, it sticks around nicely.  Litsea Cubea is really good for anchoring citrus EO's as well.  Remember that 3% is the combined %age....


----------

